# Grundangeln mit Glöckchen: Wie stelle ich die Bremse ein?



## Daniel47 (21. Februar 2019)

Hallo Anglergemeinde 

Ich Angel erst seit einigen Wochen und habe vor, gezielt auf Döbel zu gehen. Ich habe eine Mittelschwere Spinnausrüstung und habe bisher weder mit Kunstködern noch auf der Pose einen Döbel überlisten können.

Jetzt habe ich Lust es mal mit Hänchenleber auf Grund zu probieren. Dafür möchte ich ein 15-Gramm Laufblei und ein Glöckchen verwenden. Doch wie stelle ich hierfür die Bremse ein? Ich weiß, dass die Rute fast Senkrecht aufgestellt werden muss und die Schnur unter Spannung stehen muss. Das geht jedoch nicht mit aktiviertem Freilauf oder? Schließlich muss der Köder ohne Wiederstand aufgenommen werden können, andererseits aber muss ich den Biss an der Rutenspitze erkennen. Habe ich einen Denkfehler oder steht man da vor einem Dilemma?

Liebe Grüße,

Daniel



Edit: Ich sollte besser erwähnen: Das Gewässer ist ein kleiner Nebenarm des Rheins und weist gar keine Strömung vor.


----------



## Andal (21. Februar 2019)

Da beissen sich ein paar Dinge. Wenn die Bimmel bimmeln soll, muss ja irgendwo die Initiative herkommen. Also kann es keinen reibungslosen Abzug geben, weil es dann ja der Vibration, dem Widerstand und dem Geruckel fehlt. Die Glocke ist auch einer der denkbar ungeeignetsten Bissanzeiger auf Döbel überhaupt.

Sieh lieber zu, dass es einen kleinen Schnurbogen gibt, wenn du mit voluminösen Fleischködern angelst. Strafft sich der gibt es eine eindeutige Bissanzeige an der Spitze. Der richtige Zeitpunkt für den Anhieb.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Februar 2019)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen Daniel,

Schön, dass du dich dem edelsten aller Fische verschrieben hast! Bevor ich auf deine Frage eingehe ein paar grundsätzliche Dinge zum Döbel. Döbels können raffinierte kleine Scheißerchen sein und haben sehr gute Augen. Im Stillwasser haben sie alle Zeit, deine Köder zu begutachten und sind somit extrem schwer zu fangen - insofern nicht verwunderlich, dass du bisher keinen überlisten konntest. Im Rhein selber sind die jungs zudem meines Wissens auch selten geworden, was vermutlich bei deinem Altarm nicht großartig anders sein dürfte.
Also würde ich dir als halbblinder Döbelliebhaber vom Glöckchen als Bissanzeiger eher abraten wollen, da sie doch ein relativ grober Bissanzeiger ist, eine Zitterspitze in 1oz dürfte wohl die bessere Alternative sein. Ich fange meine Döbel mittels Trotting (treibende Pose im Fließgewässer) oder mit einer leichten Grundmontage..bei beiden lege ich die Rute nicht aus der Hand (gut, beim grundangeln geht das schon mal eher) und schlage beim leichtesten Zupfer an,  zudem suche ich die Döbel aktiv am Flusslauf; auf Glöckchen mit grobem Aalgeschirr haben wir auch mal nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit Glück.
Also wäre es wichtig, dein Gerät zu optimieren. Was für eine Schnur (stärke und farbe) hast du an was für einer Rute?
Bei Stillwasser würde ich die Rute eher flach ablegen, mit der Spitze möglichst nah über der Wasseroberfläche.
Leber als Köder ist gut, ich habe auch mal von eingelegten Sardinenstücken auf Stillwasserdöbel gelesen (evtl müsstest du je nach Hechtdichte über ein Stahlvorfach nachdenken), wichtig ist es, ohne Festblei zu fischen, der Freilauf bleibt aus, da in meinen Augen Sinnlos - der Döbel würde in der Regel loslassen bevor der Haken greift bzw du den Anschlag setzen kannst, die Bremseneinstellung sollte 'normal'sein - wenn du mit der bloßen Hand Schnur mit etwas Kraftaufwand abziehen kannst bist du grundsätzlich gut gerüstet.

Weitere gute Köder sind Frühstücksfleisch, Weißbrot und auch Würmer, wobei letztere beiden nicht besonders selektiv sind, was jedoch auch schön sein kann, da man so vielleicht wenigstens irgendwas fängt. Zudem empfehle ich Ruhe am Gewässer und möglichst wenig Schattenwurf auf selbiges.

Falls ich grob falsch liege werde ich sicherlich berichtigt aber meine Döbels fange ich nun mal im Fluss. Tolle Fische!

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg!


----------



## Andal (21. Februar 2019)

Seeaiteln, also Döbel in Seen, habe ich in über 50 Jahren maximal zufällig und das in sehr übersichtlicher Zahl gefangen. Meistens auf sehr kleine tote Köderfische, die aber für Aale gedacht waren. Im See fressen sie zwar buchstäblich den Badegästen die Semmelbrocken aus der Hand, aber die haben auch keine Angelruten dabei. Oder sie halten sich (bewußt?) nur dort auf, wo keiner angeln darf. Der Dampferhafen in Prien wäre so ein Ort.


----------



## Minimax (21. Februar 2019)

Hallo Daniel,
auch von mir willkommen an Board. Ich pflichte  meinen Vorrednern bei, allerdings würde ich noch bedenken: Da Du ja noch keinen Dickkopf geefangen hast (Nur Mut, eine Frage der Zeit!) Weisst Du sicher, das es in Deinem Gewässer Döbel in aussichtsreicher Dichte gibt? Um Deinem Zielfisch nahezukommen, würde ich zunächsst in Deinem Schweifgebiet genauestens nachrecherchieren, auch in Verein und Angelladen, welche Gewässer als aussichtsreich für Döbel gelten. Und von deren Beschaffenheit ausgehend, würde ich Gerät und Methode wählen. Aber sicher ist Döbel und Glöckchen, das ist kein gutes Pärchen, sag ich mal ins Blaue.
hg
Minimax

EDIT: oh, ich sehe Andal hat in der Zwischenzeit auch was zur Gewässerwahl gesagt


----------



## Andal (21. Februar 2019)

Wie du siehst Daniel, kann man zur Fischart Döbel ein sehr inniges, ja liebevolles Verhältnis eingehen, auch wenn das bisweilen auch zu markerschütternden Flüchen taugt!


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Februar 2019)

Damit hat Andal die Angelei auf Döbel ziemlich genau auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Michael.S (21. Februar 2019)

Glöckchen ist eigentlich der Klassische Bissanzeiger für Aale , habe ich in der Jugend häufig benutzt ,eine kurze Rute wird steil aufgestellt , Rollenbügel und Bremse geschlossen , klappte immer sehr gut, ob auch auf Döbel ? , keine Ahnung , gibt es hier nicht und ich habe nie einen gefangen


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Februar 2019)

Bitte gerne danke @Daniel47


----------

